# 85 Nissan Pickup Electrical Problems



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I just picked up an 85 Nissan PU the other day and have no turn signals, brake or running lights.

The fuses under the drivers compartment are good and there is power to the fuses. What should I be checking next? 

Is there another fuse box somewhere? If there is I’m not seeing it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A new piece to the puzzle.

I just looked over and the running/brake lights were on. The switch is off and the key is off. I had to pull the fuse to get them to go off.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Does it have a trailer wiring harness? Even if not, it probably has a plug for one, someplace near the rear of the vehicle, tucked up in the frame somehow, which could be corroded. I can't speak specifically to your '85 Nissan, but, in general, that is the first place that I would go.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Did they have those kind of options on vehicles that long ago.....

Sounds to me like moisture on or in the fuse block.

Mark


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There’s no harness and all appears to be tight under the bed, no signs of corrosion. 

Same with the fuse box, no signs of moister, all clean and shiny.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Several months ago I picked up an old "project" Volvo that had been in storage for quite awhile. It has had all kinds of weird little electrical gremlins, most of which are related to non-use. 

The problem you're facing is that there's no one right answer to these problems. It could be a broken or cut wire, a bad brake light switch, dirty or corroded contacts, etc. 

Hate to say it, but you're probably going to have to just go through the thing - electrical circuit tester in hand - and figure it out piece by piece.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

i had the same thing happen in my 92 nissan. it was a small black box that looks like a relay under the dash just to the right of the steering column. i forget what the part was called but i bypassed it after it cooked a bunch of wires inside of the dash. i just ran every thing the old way with swiches and relays.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Must be something about 92 Maximas. I fixed a running/brake light issue where the socket melted in the rear, shorted and caused the lights to be on constantly.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> It has had all kinds of weird little electrical gremlins, most of which are *related to non-use*.


That’s exactly what it was. The truck has just sat outside and not being driven for the last 5 years or so.
I bumped the signal switch and things started to work again (for a minute anyway). I opened up the column to access the switch, sprayed some cleaner in there, worked the switch for awhile and she came back to life. Same thing with the brake switch.


----------

